# Solved: Pass variable from URL to pass - php echo?



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey,

I am using a shopping cart which passes some variables in the URL to the success page...

i.e.

order-success.php?passthru=&totalminusshipping=10.0&totalprice=11.0

I want to include those variables on the actual order-success page in its content.

I'm pretty experienced with php, but I just can't get my head around this - think it's too early in the morning.

I'm thinking php echo is what I need, but can't figure it exactly.

<?php echo (something here to pull variables from url)?>

Any ideas would be apprecaited

Cheers


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Solved myself

fyi done like this:


```
<?php
$totalprice = $_GET['totalprice'];
echo "$totalprice";
?>
```


----------

